# Kerb Mirror



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Having nearly nudged a few bollards, I am looking for a Kerb mirror for the nearside.

Anyone any recommendations please?

TM


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

How about Specsavers?

lol  

...I'll get my coat!


----------



## cbrookson (Jul 19, 2010)

You could try one of these? Fresnel Lens ...
http://www.shop.fta.co.uk/p-911-vanview-fresnel-lens.aspx

We have one on our LHD and it works really well .... and easy to fit too. Just sticks to the window.

Cheers


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi TM,

I don't have one fir sale but offer my experiences. We have one fitted and to be fair its not that much use as its too flimsy and it vibrates making a noise when driving on the motorway. I keep worrying that it will damage the bodywork but so far is ok. We have electric mirrors that I adjust on the button to make sure we are clear and if all else fails the wife sticks her head out  

So if you really need one then make sure its fitted solid to the side and doesn't wobble. Also make sure its big enough to be of any use.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

I echo Vennwood's comments. I don't have a kerb mirror, but in the quest for more blind-spot coverage on the offside (mine's LHD) I asked my local HGV engineers for advice - they look after servicing and mechanical repairs for me. They suggested a decent truck BS mirror, but then pointed out that it would have to be bolted through the bodywork and plated inside to be any use, otherwise it would vibrate and might come adrift. (I stuck with my existing Hercules BS mirrors in the event.)

So I would try the Fresnel stick-on lens before drilling and fixing a mirror.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I bought a Milenco Aero Blind Spot Towing Mirror from Peak Outdoors for £15.29 incl shipping. It mounts on top of the LH-side mirror and I use it as I reverse out of our driveway to avoid clipping some curbing on a near-90 degree turn into the LH side. It does the job well and is well secured. Happy to recommend it.

Colin

PS - since found it cheaper at http://www.amazon.co.uk/Milenco-Towing-Mirror-Rated-motorhomes/dp/B003Q3FRE2


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Dont Think*

I won't bother then!

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: Dont Think*



teemyob said:


> I won't bother then!
> 
> TM[/quote
> please don't dismiss a kerb mirror so easily. As an ex Trucker, they are invaluable and if they do vibrate when driving down the M way, so what, you wouldn't be using it then as they are meant for when you are shunting or driving very slowly.
> ...


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

In fact, this thread has reminded me to fit one on my new van.
I really struggled the other day as I knew there were a few bollards down on the near side kerb. Couldn't see them and subsequently, I drove like an amateur!
Thanks for reminding me.  
When will the jobs end :?: beginning to wish I had not changed


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Just found these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_n...t_encode=raw&keyword=kerb+mirror&geo_id=32141


----------



## Jubilado999 (May 27, 2011)

When I first collected my new van, brought it home and parked it on the drive (I have to manoeuvre through 90 degrees) scraped the front nearside in a low garden wall - "bu**er". The front bonnet bulge on the Ducato obstructs any vision as to the proximity of obstructions in that area. Fitted a set of reversing sensors to the front operated by a switch on the dash. The cost was less than the cost of repairing the bodywork!!!

If I'm in a situation, I just turn them on and listen for the beeps, outer ones pick up side hazards whilst reversing on a lock as well. 



Ken


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

camallison said:


> I bought a Milenco Aero Blind Spot Towing Mirror from Peak Outdoors for £15.29 incl shipping. It mounts on top of the LH-side mirror and I use it as I reverse out of our driveway to avoid clipping some curbing on a near-90 degree turn into the LH side. It does the job well and is well secured. Happy to recommend it.
> 
> Colin
> 
> PS - since found it cheaper at http://www.amazon.co.uk/Milenco-Towing-Mirror-Rated-motorhomes/dp/B003Q3FRE2


I think this is the one we have on our LHD and it's great - it sits very snugly in the crook of the RH mirror arm (Ford Transit) and covers the blind spot very well.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Mirror*

Thanks,

I had considered heated, but they are mostly 24v

This is what I was watching

TM


----------

